# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Kovacs gets worse every time I see him...

## Ejuicer

05 Toronto Pro Invitational... Guy looks like he's on his death bed...

----------


## *Narkissos*

You mean he isn't?  :Don't know:

----------


## C_Bino

Looks like crap.

-Bino

----------


## Dally

ohh my gawd...that back shot is...well, not how I remember him a few years ago.

His face looks pretty run down, yeah I know hes dehydrated etc, but even his hair is thinning much worse.

I saw him a few years ago at some after hours and he looked great. Wow, he sure has taken a turn for the worst.

fukin coke and gh/tonnes of sauce dont do the body good do they?

FAK!

----------


## symatech

at least he got rid of that massive gut....for the most part

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I cant understand why he even competes.

----------


## j martini

He makes Dave Palumbo look like Flex Wheeler. The genetic shape, struture and muscle belies just are not there, and they cannot be obtained through Drugs.
He would be best switching to strongman competition.

----------


## SABAGOY

There was alot of wacky looking guys in that show.

----------


## YYZ

What a waste !

----------


## collar

yuk!!!!!!

----------


## ryan9101

Aside from having a nasty physique, he just looks flat out unhealthy. Sick.

----------


## stayinstacked

walking heart attack

----------


## kloter1

that is the worst gh gut ever. his arms look skinny and his waist is massive. he looks disgusting.

----------


## dirtyvegas

> that is the worst gh gut ever. his arms look skinny and his waist is massive. he looks disgusting.


My thoughts exactly..No disrespect in all but he needs to rethink his future career as a BB.
~DV~

----------


## Gorgoroth_

Such a shame. He had the mass game down pat ( atleast in his arms ) now he looks like he is trying his hand at building a leaner physique and failed miserably.

----------


## Bolo6

I think he should give up BB and try strongman..

----------


## TryingHard

Needs to work Forearms...... The man looks half dead........He needs to lay off the juice/GH and retire while he can still walk/talk.

----------


## Dally

well, he is a strong fella thats for sure, but I think when someone becomes sooooo fragile from the amount of unnatural amounts of gear ABUSE...well, I wouldn't wanna be him and try and dead lift this and then put that barrell on that, cause I'd be so afraid of my heart just popping like a fukin balloon

nice guy tho.

----------


## Dave321

someone call 911... that dude forarms have been stolen!!! gay, I know... but fak, what an unproportional weird umpalumpa looking man.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I wonder if his strenght claims is true.

----------


## urbanbody

Yes Greg is a very nice guy and he knows he's not doing good but he's still on stage. Also yes the man is extremely strong when he was 19 he benched 405 15 times , don't bash guys that have the balls to get up on stage it takes alot!

----------


## SwoleCat

Gotta know when to call it quits for the sake of, well, your LIFE.

~SC~

----------


## urbanbody

thats his choice

----------


## Squatman51

whats up with pic 3 ....his gut and face????

----------


## timtim

met him at the mr. o a few years ago and he was signing autographs and dripping sweat everywhere. i have a pic with him and you could see the sweat. 

he was nice though. feel bad for him now.

----------


## smokethedays

naaasty, dying guy

----------


## Baba

How the hell did he turn pro?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

his legs and middle abs arenet ripped enough and has some fat pads on his glutes. His Gh gut is the absolute awsomest i have ever seen. Its almost like this guy has so much entrails that they are overflowing and pushing out his obliques, even though the obliqes themselves are totally ripped with defenition. Its really amazing.

----------


## decadbal

he sucks..

----------


## Puffader

It's obvious something is wrong. He doesn't look healthy and his muscle are deteriorating unevenly. He looks like he has aids or something.. Something isn't right. Maybe organ issues.?? does anyone know why he has that scar on his belly? what surgery did he have. poor guy

----------


## Gorgoroth_

> How the hell did he turn pro?


 He didn't always look that bad.
http://www.sfd.pl/1/images2002/20021124170715.jpg

http://www.pasionculturismo.8m.com/kovacs03.jpg

http://www.pasionculturismo.8m.com/AGREGKOVACS2.html

http://www.pasionculturismo.8m.com/AGREGKOVACS5.html 

http://www.musclemayhem.com/main/ath.../kovacs_f2.jpg

----------


## Latimus

his legs are terrible.....retirement party

----------


## *Narkissos*

He's come a long way down...

From this

----------


## *Narkissos*

To this:

----------


## *Narkissos*

To this:  :Frown: 



and finally to the pics in the first post...

I agree wid SC...his retirement is looooong overdue

----------


## timtim

there has to be a health issue. look at all the body parts that have virtually disappeared over the years. could this be from years of insulin abuse? i've heard people say that when you've overdone insulin you get a weird look, wonder if that could be?

----------


## bradster66

I think the fat lady is singing in the background of his BB career. Maybe try training.

----------


## scriptfactory

In this picture his midsection reminds me of Jay Cutler's blocky midsection. I hope Jay realizes this and keeps a lookout for signs of the deadly BB disease "*Palumboism*!"

----------


## IronReload04

im scratchin my head rightn now. in bodybuilding terms, he looked amazing. what the hell could cause you to look like that. he looked way tons bigger when he was younger

----------


## chest6

damn he looks awful..how is old is he?

----------


## Ejuicer

> damn he looks awful..how is old is he?



37 I believe.

----------


## TCEL300

he should take a break...he looks terrible

----------


## jdh

ok, the guy has alot of muscle mass , probably much more then most of the people on this board will ever have, but he just doesnt have the genetic structure to be a bber. its just not there. how did the guy ever get a pro card?

----------


## saad

but no body have to forget that he was great maybe he get some problem now but he still pro

----------


## chest6

looks like hes 50

----------


## the good guy

Sad very Sad

----------


## Ejuicer

> ok, the guy has alot of muscle mass , probably much more then most of the people on this board will ever have, but he just doesnt have the genetic structure to be a bber. its just not there. how did the guy ever get a pro card?


He used to look decent back in the late 90's. He never had great physique but he still used to look better then a lot of other pro's... Palumbo etc.

----------


## jdh

but hes never had a great midsection.

----------


## patrickmill

i feel sorry for the poor guy,,,he better retire b4 he dies

----------


## O.M.E.G.A

it has to be drug abuse or something

that or he has been using fake gear

----------


## Juicy Sauce

in the 90s for me there was arnold (all time best), and Greg K. They are the reasons i push weight to this day. seeing him in musclemag, had my eyes popping out. he was great and still is, in a way. nobody went as crazy as he did. ok maybe coleman but still. hes hardcore!
respect.
JS

----------


## S.P.G

> To this:


how the hell did he let that happen

----------


## Testostack

> What a waste !



He looks like mygrandpa who's never lifted anything at 90  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## BigBrother

poor guy. crazy

----------


## Jarod

> Aside from having a nasty physique, he just looks flat out unhealthy. Sick.


REALLY I THINK THAT SAYS IT ALL

----------


## usamm

Old thread but I had to throw it in there.

O M G

----------


## illuzions

too much cell tech..."dont come looking to me for this stuff, its patent pending"...lol

----------


## pattymac931

needs to give it up

----------


## binny

although he looks ugly but hes bigger than any us probably would ever be

----------


## kloter1

lol one ugly sob

----------


## soccer#3

his ass looks like an old lady's, flat n wide

----------


## cdtt

I saw him at my gym about a month ago....dude is ****ING large...bigger then Coleman by far.

I met Coleman about 2 months ago and I ran into Kovacs a month later and he is noticeably larger. This guy is a truck.

----------


## kloter1

> I saw him at my gym about a month ago....dude is ****ING large...bigger then Coleman by far.
> 
> I met Coleman about 2 months ago and I ran into Kovacs a month later and he is noticeably larger. This guy is a truck.


ya hes taller but theres no way hes bigger than ron.

----------


## Timm1704

> ya hes taller but theres no way hes bigger than ron.


agreed., but also disagreed. as kovacs is taller, and heavier, and has a larger frame than coleman, most people would class kovacs as bigger. but, taking muscle size and proportions into consideration, ronnie looks bigger. if you had kovacs standing next to coleman, kovacs would be bigger.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

Either way bigger or not he looks horrible time to quit the day job for him

----------


## Ejuicer

I just saw him today at the gym and he's actually trimmed down and looking a little healthier then the last time I saw him. It's the first time i've seen him in the gym in a couple months though.

----------


## retired

here's an old pic in which he's dwarfing an offseason Nasser El Sonbaty:

----------


## Spyder

He looks way bigger then anyone on this forum in those 'shitty' pics hahahah though i agree he looks terrible for a pro.

----------


## Ejuicer

> He looks way bigger then anyone on this forum in those 'shitty' pics hahahah though i agree he looks terrible for a pro.


Bigger doesn't mean better. I wouldn't complain about never coming close to his size and maintaining my symmetry and aesthetics.

----------


## ProtienShak3

yea wow how much time elapsed between the good pic of him there with the foreign language in the bottom till the recent pics? man that is just terrible looking.

----------


## Ejuicer

> yea wow how much time elapsed between the good pic of him there with the foreign language in the bottom till the recent pics? man that is just terrible looking.



Rougly 8 years or so I believe give or take.

----------


## kloter1

i love looking at this thread for a good laugh

----------


## Sta11ion

Alot of people are disrespecting him. In my eyes he had was extremely well built, but no one can stay young forever, I will give credit were its dew. Also as I looked threw the comments everyone mentioned that he is a very nice guy. So I dont see why people are giving him a hard time. He has surpassed everyone on here and he gave his heart to do what he did.

----------


## Ejuicer

> Alot of people are disrespecting him. In my eyes he had was extremely well built, but no one can stay young forever, I will give credit were its dew. Also as I looked threw the comments everyone mentioned that he is a very nice guy. So I dont see why people are giving him a hard time. He has surpassed everyone on here and he gave his heart to do what he did.



He is a nice guy, but the point is he has no future in bodybuilding and he's just shortening his life considerably by not giving up. The potential that he did have in the past is now non-existant due to his excessive abuse of drugs. He's never had a genetically gifted physique but his relentless goal for getting bigger destroyed the little he did have in the first place. 
Yes you're right has given his heart, literally. Considering he's had several heart attacks because of his abuse.

----------


## solacevip

I've seen him partying before at good old Guvernment nightclub in Toronto back in the days. He used to work out at Monster Gym as well......

----------


## MrMeathead

> I've seen him partying before at good old Guvernment nightclub in Toronto back in the days. He used to work out at Monster Gym as well......


Partying? Define what you mean by partying. I would hope that the last thing he would be doing is out getting messed up on top of all the gear abuse. Either way he did look great in his prime IMO but every pro needs to learn when to call it quits when there health is in danger. That is what seperates the smart ones from the ones that you read about with such bad health problems in the long run which IMO are the ones that bring all the negative energy in the media to the world of performance enhancing drugs.

----------


## sbigpecs

Just about the worst physique I have seen in pro BB. They should withdraw his pro card now before he put off anymore youngsters from the sport.

----------

